

How to Convert a SheevaPlug from JFFS2 to UBI/UBIFS via USB - nitrogen
http://nitrogen.posterous.com/converting-a-sheevaplug-from-jffs2-to-ubiubif

======
iwr
Did anyone here use one of those contraptions? Any thoughts?

~~~
dennmart
I bought one last year, and I love it, although admittedly I don't do a whole
lot with it - I use it mostly for remote SSH tunneling and as a file server
with an external 1 TB drive. For these sorts of tasks where few resources are
needed, these plugs are great, especially with their super-low power
consumption.

